# kookietees Reloaded



## monkeylantern (Oct 16, 2005)

You may remember, long ago, there was quite a......passionate....thread about Kookietees store (in fact, the eye-scratching horror of it first inspired me to post here):

http://www.t-shirtforums.com/showthread.php?t=971

Quite harsh, but quite true, and sadly the response seems to have scared them off....

But look at them now! Clearly the comments went to heart and they're now totally reinvented. 

kookietees.com

Sure, there are still a few major ssues with the site, but compared to its previous incarnation, it's like the Gates of Heaven.

Well done Kookie! Hurrah! Come back!


----------



## Solmu (Aug 15, 2005)

monkeylantern said:


> But look at them now! Clearly the comments went to heart and they're now totally reinvented.


While some important issues have been addressed (the main page is now a neat grid - the appearance in general is a lot neater), I think most of the specific points I mentioned in the initial thread are still true.

I'm quite sure I've said enough about that particular website though.


----------



## monkeylantern (Oct 16, 2005)

Oh come on! Clearly there are still major issues (and a few more than major), but that site is a 300% more pleasant experience. Given their original limited HTML knowledge, I think they've polished up their act considerably.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

Let's be nice guys. The folks at kookietees didn't ask for a second review. I think they got enough feedback the first go 'round


----------



## monkeylantern (Oct 16, 2005)

It's my 300th Post Anniversary Thread in memory of my first post. 

And I thought everyone would agree.......grumpy old Solmu.....


----------



## Solmu (Aug 15, 2005)

It is an improvement. It would be unwise for me to continue to argue why I don't think it's a significant one though.


----------



## monkeylantern (Oct 16, 2005)

Keep quiet then! 

Although I must add, it was Solmu's bitter (and 99% correct) attack that made me think that these were boards to stick around in.


EDIT. Solmu already knows I relish his reviews, so I'm sure he won't mind me using the word "bitter"


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

Although it had some of the "bite" of an attack, I was pretty impressed by the time put into the review. There were a LOT of good points made.

I wish there were more detailed reviews like that (to the folks that would appreciate them). Maybe with a little less bite though


----------

